# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Gemis van het kind zijn?

## Petra717

Voor mijn gevoel heb ik nooit echt kind kunnen zijn... Dat is afgenomen door mijn vader, het verlies van mijn buurjongentje, mijn oom, oppaskindje en tante, me moeder zien veranderen en mijn gezondheid. 
Hoe zou het zijn, om echt eens kind kunnen te zijn? 

Ik heb jarenlang het gevoel gehad (nog steeds) de sterkste te moeten zijn en mijn zussen en me moeder te moeten beschermen, niet te mogen falen, niet ziek mogen zijn... 

Jaren lang stond mijn antenne aan (mijn vader), wat kan er gebeuren, hoe kan ik mijzelf en mijn zussen beschermen, ect... ... 
Een poosje geleden heeft mijn vader een rechtzaak aangespannen... Hierbij werdt mijn hele jeugd naar boven gehaald :Confused:   :Mad:  
Deze heb ik kort geleden gewonnen, hij zit nu vast en mag een lange periode geen contact leggen. Dus na jaren zou je kunnen zeggen dat dat ik de antenne zou kunnen laten zakken, maar ik kan het niet :Frown:  ! 
Ik heb het gevoel dat ik inzicht op wat er gaat gebeuren heb vervaagd... dat ik nog meer moet opletten wat hij nu weer gaat doen en hoe ik mezelf, me zussen en me moeder hiervan kan weerhouden :Frown: ...
De antenne wordt alleen maar sterkter en mijn gedachten dwalen nog verder. 
Hierbij komt mijn verlangen om gewoon eens kind te kunnen zijn naar boven en groter. Gewoon even geen zorgen, onschuldige gedachten, geen angst De geborgenheid voelen, geknuffeld worden, op schoot genomen worden, dat je even kunt uithuilen. Gewoon even kind zijn, gewoon even niets.... 
Hoe zou dat zijn?...?...?... 

Waarom kan ik de antenne niet laten zakken, ik heb toch de bevestiging?
Waarom kan ik niet gewoon even kind zijn, gewoon even voelen hoe het is?

Petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik vind het heel logisch dat je die antenne nog niet kan laten zakken. Het is iets dat je hele leven bepaald heeft en dat veeg je niet zomaar weg, ook niet door de uitspraak. Die verwerking vraagt heel veel tijd, en bij sommige mensen gaat het misschien nooit weg. Je mag niet te streng zijn voor jezelf. Ik heb zelf ook het gevoel dat ik veel te snel volwassen ben geworden, het vooral heb moeten worden door omstandigheden. Zelfs nu nog, ik ben bijna 22 jaar, en soms denk ik dat ik mij niet gedraag naar mijn leeftijd. Ik vind andere dingen veel belangrijker dan mijn leeftijdsgenoten. Langs de ene kant doet het soms zeer en langs de andere kant ben ik blij dat ik andere waarden heb dan die leeftijdsgenoten. Ik heb geleerd dat het leven niet alleen draait om feesten en plezier maken. Ik heb op jonge leeftijd veel dingen gezien die een kind van mijn leeftijd niet zou mogen zien. Daardoor heb ik niet echt kind kunnen zijn, maar ben ik ook sterker geworden en alerter. In ieder geval veel sterkte !

groetjes Sandra
xxx

----------


## Petra717

> Hey, 
> 
> Ik vind het heel logisch dat je die antenne nog niet kan laten zakken. Het is iets dat je hele leven bepaald heeft en dat veeg je niet zomaar weg, ook niet door de uitspraak. Die verwerking vraagt heel veel tijd, en bij sommige mensen gaat het misschien nooit weg. Je mag niet te streng zijn voor jezelf. Ik heb zelf ook het gevoel dat ik veel te snel volwassen ben geworden, het vooral heb moeten worden door omstandigheden. Zelfs nu nog, ik ben bijna 22 jaar, en soms denk ik dat ik mij niet gedraag naar mijn leeftijd. Ik vind andere dingen veel belangrijker dan mijn leeftijdsgenoten. Langs de ene kant doet het soms zeer en langs de andere kant ben ik blij dat ik andere waarden heb dan die leeftijdsgenoten. Ik heb geleerd dat het leven niet alleen draait om feesten en plezier maken. Ik heb op jonge leeftijd veel dingen gezien die een kind van mijn leeftijd niet zou mogen zien. Daardoor heb ik niet echt kind kunnen zijn, maar ben ik ook sterker geworden en alerter. In ieder geval veel sterkte !
> 
> groetjes Sandra
> xxx


Je neemt de woorden uit me mond Sandra! Dankjewel voor je lieve en zeer herkenbare woorden!!!!
Een van de redenen dat ik zo graag de antenne wil laten zakken... is dat op school ze verwachten, nu de uitspraak ruimschoots in mijn voordeel is geweest. Dat ik er weer ben voor de volle 100%. Dit komt denk ik ook door dat ik in de voorgaande jaren, ook na een zware -gezondsheids- periode al heel snel terug was en er was voor de volle 100%. Zo maakte ik in mijn eerste (45% van de lessen gemist) en tweede jaar (meer dan 60% van de lessen gemist), zo'n beetje de toetsen van het hele jaar in 2,5 maand tijd. 
Maar dit keer ligt het anders, mijn concentratie is nog minder dan tijdens de rechtzaak. Een docente gaf aan, het wel te begrijpen, maar het einde van het jaar is wel inzicht :Frown: . Daar heb je dus ook heel veel aan... not :Confused:  
Wekt alleen nog maar meer stress op :Frown: ...

maarjah... ik weet dat ik het kan, en dat ik moet knallen nu, wil ik dit jaar kunnen afsluiten. En dat wil ik, want wil niet nog een jaar over doen, alleen maar om die stomme pech van mij!! 

knuffel, 
Petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Het is heel graag gedaan en vooral gemeend ! Natuurlijk wil je niet graag nog een jaar over doen en wil je alles doen dat in je macht ligt om er door te geraken. Maar ik weet ook dat het allemaal niet zo evident is als iedereen misschien denkt. Ik heb ook zoiets ongeveer meegemaakt. Leerkrachten kunnen wel zeggen dat ze het begrijpen maar of je daar ook veel mee geholpen bent ? Uiteindelijk moet je toch zien dat je er geraakt op het einde van het jaar en daar kunnen ze je niet bij helpen. En er zijn ook altijd mensen die op je rekenen waardoor de druk nog hoger ligt. Veel mensen denken dat na die rechtszaak dat hoofdstuk afgesloten is, maar zo makkelijk is het gewoon niet he. Het heeft nog altijd tijd nodig om te helen. 

Ik ben er ook van overtuigd dat het je zal lukken, maar je zal inderdaad heel hard moeten werken. Maar ik geloof erin, zeker omdat je gemotiveerd bent om niet nog een jaar te moeten doen. Veel sterkte !

xxx
Sandra

----------


## Petra717

> Hey, 
> 
> Het is heel graag gedaan en vooral gemeend ! Natuurlijk wil je niet graag nog een jaar over doen en wil je alles doen dat in je macht ligt om er door te geraken. Maar ik weet ook dat het allemaal niet zo evident is als iedereen misschien denkt. Ik heb ook zoiets ongeveer meegemaakt. Leerkrachten kunnen wel zeggen dat ze het begrijpen maar of je daar ook veel mee geholpen bent ? Uiteindelijk moet je toch zien dat je er geraakt op het einde van het jaar en daar kunnen ze je niet bij helpen. En er zijn ook altijd mensen die op je rekenen waardoor de druk nog hoger ligt. Veel mensen denken dat na die rechtszaak dat hoofdstuk afgesloten is, maar zo makkelijk is het gewoon niet he. Het heeft nog altijd tijd nodig om te helen. 
> 
> Ik ben er ook van overtuigd dat het je zal lukken, maar je zal inderdaad heel hard moeten werken. Maar ik geloof erin, zeker omdat je gemotiveerd bent om niet nog een jaar te moeten doen. Veel sterkte !
> 
> xxx
> Sandra


Nogmaals bedankt voor je lieve woorden!!!

Dat jij al overtuigd bent dat ik het jaar zal halen :EEK!:  ... .kun je mij ook nog even overtuigen en concentratie vermogen toe werpen :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  !!
Idd wat je zegt, het hoofdstuk af te sluiten gaat nog niet zo gemakkelijk, helaas. 

Mag ik vragen of jij nog op school zit? Je bent nml 22 en ik bijna 21, dus scheelt niet al te veel... 

XXX 
Petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik zit inderdaad nog op school. Normaal gezien zou ik al afgestudeerd moeten zijn, maar ik ben noodgedwongen moeten stoppen met mijn vorige richting. Ik ben dan veranderd van richting en zal nu nog 2 jaar moeten studeren hierna. Wat studeer jij misschien ? Ik ben begonnen met verpleegkunde en doe nu accountancy - fiscaliteit. 

Waar ik vooral van overtuigd ben is dat wanneer je gemotiveerd bent, je veel kan bereiken. Dat zal inderdaad betekenen dat je hard moet werken. Maar als je het even niet ziet zitten, mag je hier altijd langskomen en dan zal ik proberen om je op te peppen  :Smile: . 

xxx

----------


## Petra717

> Hey, 
> 
> Ik zit inderdaad nog op school. Normaal gezien zou ik al afgestudeerd moeten zijn, maar ik ben noodgedwongen moeten stoppen met mijn vorige richting. Ik ben dan veranderd van richting en zal nu nog 2 jaar moeten studeren hierna. Wat studeer jij misschien ? Ik ben begonnen met verpleegkunde en doe nu accountancy - fiscaliteit. 
> 
> 
> 
> xxx



 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:   :Smile:  Je hebt een smile op mijn gezicht getovert!!!
_Ik ben begonnen met verpleegkunde en doe nu accountancy - fiscaliteit._  Hoe bevalt deze opleiding? het is wel heel iets anders dan verpleegkunde! 

Ik doe de opleiding bloemsierkunst... Ik vind het heel leuk, alleen alle veranderingen dit jaar zijn minder en daarnaast mag je alleen in een bloemenzaak stage lopen. Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het er aan toe gaat op de veiling... Ik wil uiteindelijk docente van praktijklessen bloemschikken (in Engeland) worden. Hiervoor moet ik nog even doorleren (nog 5,5 jaar)... Dus das ook een van mijn redenen waarom het dubbel ligt bij mij... 

_Waar ik vooral van overtuigd ben is dat wanneer je gemotiveerd bent, je veel kan bereiken. Dat zal inderdaad betekenen dat je hard moet werken_
Klopt zeker! alleen soms moeilijk te vinden/ in te zien/ geloven... :Frown:  

XXX mij

----------


## freaky_sandje

Wel, ik ben al heel blij dat ik een smile op je gezicht heb kunnen toveren  :Smile: . De opleiding verschilt dag en nacht met verpleegkunde. Als ik er op terugkijk, heb ik ook veel spijt dat ik het opgegeven heb. Ik vind dat je iets moet studeren dat je heel graag doet, iets waar je je ziel in kwijt kan. En dat gevoel heb ik niet met accountancy. Ik heb altijd geweten dat ik een goeie verpleegster ben en dat hebben ze mij ook vaak verteld, maar toch gestopt wegens omstandigheden. Eigenlijk toch raar dat het leven zo kan draaien he.

Bloemsierkunt klinkt wel heel leuk. Je hebt in ieder geval veel ambitie, zo wil je graag in Engeland praktijklessen gaan geven. Dat vind ik wel knap van je. 

Ik weet hoe moeilijk het kan zijn om die motivatie te vinden, in te zien en erin te geloven. Raad geven aan iemand anders is altijd veel makkelijker dan raad voor jezelf. Laat ons zeggen dat ik ook makkelijker andere mensen kan helpen dan mezelf. Ik hoop in ieder geval dat je blijft volhouden, want het lijkt mij alsof bloemsierkunt op je lijf geschreven is. 

xxx

----------


## willem barten

> Wel, ik ben al heel blij dat ik een smile op je gezicht heb kunnen toveren . De opleiding verschilt dag en nacht met verpleegkunde. Als ik er op terugkijk, heb ik ook veel spijt dat ik het opgegeven heb. Ik vind dat je iets moet studeren dat je heel graag doet, iets waar je je ziel in kwijt kan. En dat gevoel heb ik niet met accountancy. Ik heb altijd geweten dat ik een goeie verpleegster ben en dat hebben ze mij ook vaak verteld, maar toch gestopt wegens omstandigheden. Eigenlijk toch raar dat het leven zo kan draaien he.
> 
> Bloemsierkunt klinkt wel heel leuk. Je hebt in ieder geval veel ambitie, zo wil je graag in Engeland praktijklessen gaan geven. Dat vind ik wel knap van je. 
> 
> Ik weet hoe moeilijk het kan zijn om die motivatie te vinden, in te zien en erin te geloven. Raad geven aan iemand anders is altijd veel makkelijker dan raad voor jezelf. Laat ons zeggen dat ik ook makkelijker andere mensen kan helpen dan mezelf. Ik hoop in ieder geval dat je blijft volhouden, want het lijkt mij alsof bloemsierkunt op je lijf geschreven is. 
> 
> xxx


ik ben thuis geboren maar meteen naar het ziekenhuis gebracht en heb daar 5 jaar gewoond, toen ik thuis kwam was alles vreemd maar mijn ouders vonden het vanzelfsprekend dat ik gewoon mee ging doen binnen het gezin.
we waren met 7 mensen 4 zussen ik de enige man en ook als zodanig behandeld.
mijn vader heeft mij nooit gezien ik moest zakenman worden maar was en ben overgevoelig voor de mooie dingen van het leven.
van nature geef ik alles af terwijl ik van mijn vader juist rijk moest worden over de rug van anderen, zijn lijfspreuk was "als je de mens leert kennen leer je van dieren houden".
dagelijks na schooltijd of als ik vrij was moest ik hem meehelpen binnen het verhuisbedrijf, dat heeft mij mijn rug bijna gekost.
op mijn achttiende ben ik uit huis gegaan en ook mijn eigen weg met vallen en opstaan, van huis uit niets geleerd alleen meegekregen dat ik niets waard ben.
gelukkig voel ik me nu méér dan alleen maar niets waard en dat komt door een dosis zelfstudie, werken binnen de hulpverlening met "moeilijk opvoedbare jongeren" vanuit mijn levenservaring en door mijn muziek.
ik ben begonnen aan het schrijven van een boek om dingen te verwerken gewoon ergens begonnen en dat maakt veel emoties inzichtelijk.
soms zag ik mijn vader en zocht ik kontakt maar hij vond mij altijd een looser.
een jaar geleden kreeg ik van anderen te horen dat mijn vader is overleden evenals mijn moeder, mijn zussen mochten niets tegen me zeggen.
ik heb dus nooit afscheid kunnen nemen.
inmiddels heb ik dit alles verwerkt door veel, heel veel te schrijven en misschien is dit een tip voor jou............gewoon ergens beginnen.
echt ontzettend veel sterkte en liefde.

----------

